# Whats Up With This End Call Bug



## Bobby Buggs (Oct 23, 2011)

in the past couple days when I have an incoming call I only have the option to End call not to answer. I asked about it on the site where I got the rom and got only the smart ass answer to search as its a known topic. well I searched and have found nothing, is anyone willing to fill me in on this??


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

Your issue is probably a known issue for whatever rom you are using. Try a different rom.


----------



## Bobby Buggs (Oct 23, 2011)

What do you think is the best functioning custom rom for this device


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Bobby Buggs said:


> What do you think is the best functioning custom rom for this device


What rom are you using?


----------



## Bobby Buggs (Oct 23, 2011)

SkyRaider Zeus, I have used the Omfgb and other Aosp but they had too many function issues like no Mic when using head phones or when disconnecting from Bluetooth. SR has been totally rock solid until this week.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Bobby Buggs said:


> SkyRaider Zeus, I have used the Omfgb and other Aosp but they had too many function issues like no Mic when using head phones or when disconnecting from Bluetooth. SR has been totally rock solid until this week.


does your rom have the sense 3.0 lockscreen? if soo check the bamf forever thread on here. he has a zip for a 2.1 lockscreen that pulls up when a call comes in.

also id give liquid aosp a try, it's one of the best ive used.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5169-gb4086053vivowsense-30bamf-forever-dinc2-edition-10/


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Bobby Buggs said:


> SkyRaider Zeus, I have used the Omfgb and other Aosp but they had too many function issues like no Mic when using head phones or when disconnecting from Bluetooth. SR has been totally rock solid until this week.


It is a known issue with that ROM, and as fixxxer said, anything with the Sense 3.0 lockscreen.


----------



## Bobby Buggs (Oct 23, 2011)

Running the zip now, thanks for the help


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

The end call bug plagues most if not all Sense 3 roms.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i never had the bug myself but i know its a known issue.


----------

